# Cabin fever! - Or If you could only have one gun.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton asked that I try and post this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, my friend!

This is a very good article that our very own Real Old Man wrote. Check it out!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Fantastic read! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

you both are very welcome. Happy Thnksgiving to all


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> you both are very welcome. Happy Thnksgiving to all


Same to you, friend.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent post ROM! Thanks for the share.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe I meed to go shopping


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Great article, I see you like 30-30's also.

But Charter Arms is back in production. They are once again available. https://charterfirearms.com
I bought my wife a 38 Special, 2" for farm carry.
I carried for a number of years a Bulldog 44 Special.
And, I just bought one of their 22 LR, 6 shot 2", that is made on the same size frame as the 38.

Wonderful little guns, at home around the homestead or in town.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Being in the woods where a long shot is seldom more than 100 yds, I'd keep my 14th B-day present, M37 Ithaca with bird and slug barrels. The Savage 20ga 3"/22LR over/under is another choice. Sorry M1A and M70....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A good cup of coffee with a good read this morning. Thanks for sharing ROM.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Great article, I see you like 30-30's also.
> 
> But Charter Arms is back in production. They are once again available. https://charterfirearms.com
> I bought my wife a 38 Special, 2" for farm carry.
> ...


RPD, Over the last 40 some odd years, I've probably owned at least a dozen or so Charter Arms Revolvers. In just about all calibers except .357 and .22 Magnums. Really like toe old 3" versions as they seem to be the best of all worlds.

And wife's farm gun is an undercover in 38 loaded with 3 shot cartridges and two wad cutters


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It was a good read. But what was your final choice for one gun? Did you make one, or leave us hangin'?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You guys made me remember I have a Charter undercover 38 2 inch hidden away, 

not seen the light of day for 4 or 5 years,

at least it has a 50 round box of JHP to keep it company, its an ALAMO gun.

I usually carry a lasered Smith 642 as a backup when local, 

that is loaded with Core Bon +P or Federal Hydrashock.

My other alternate is a S&W Mod. 60 2 inch, same loads as above.

I did have 4 years ago a new Mod 60 3 inch in 357 Mag, the length of the barrel defeated my purpose for it,

I traded it for an S&W 1911 in 45 ACP.

Back to the one gun for this location, my M-4 I guess or go right to a M14.

Next to my bed is a 12 Ga, M-4 and a FAL, whatever is on the CCTV will determine what I select at that moment.

If for some reason intruders got by the dogs the 18 inch M-37 Ithaca 12 Ga would come into play.

"ALAMO gun", last ditch weapon or ammo. Have cans/cases of ammo marked ALAMO ONLY also.

Many last ditch guns such as No4 Mk2 Enfield's, !903A3 Springfield's and SKS's, most are brand new, unfired.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It was a good read. But what was your final choice for one gun? Did you make one, or leave us hangin'?


Luckily today I don't have to make that choice. However, If I were forced to - say by moving to a foreign country, I think it would be the Charter Arms especially now that it carries a three inch barrel. But since there are two of us and my wife's farm carry is a Charter Arms (2") I think I might get us by with one of each.

Actually there would be no choice if I could find a walther lothar 38/22 conversion for a 3" revolver. I had one once upon a time and it was a great little device. Unfortunately Germany classifies them the same as a full gun and won't let them be exported


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Charter makes a Target Bulldog with a 4" barrel.
I really, really want one, since I can't afford a 1950's S&W N-frame 44 Special.

It would be an excellent woods walking, or camping, handgun.


----------

